# Looking for Beer Soap Stamp



## lillybella (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi,
I'm looking for this Beer Soap stamp.

Does anyone know where I can buy one?

Thank you,
Lily


----------



## evilnurse (Nov 2, 2013)

That is awesome. Would like that too!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lillybella (Nov 2, 2013)

Has anyone seen this anywhere to buy?


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 2, 2013)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/61233897/beer-resin-cast-soap-stamp


----------



## lillybella (Nov 2, 2013)

yes, Anhoki created this design. I have already checked with her. She no longer makes or sells anything to do with soap.


----------



## sweethavenarts (Nov 2, 2013)

My brother could make one up like that for you. https://www.etsy.com/listing/156250558/custom-soap-stamp-basic-text He was just telling me today how much he is enjoying making soap stamps. You know, when he's not printing Doctor Who things.


----------



## lillybella (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you so much!

I'm going over there now!!!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 3, 2013)

I actually have that stamp and love it....


----------



## lillybella (Nov 3, 2013)

I contacted 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/156250558/custom-soap-stamp-basic-text

I haven't heard back yet.

I can't wait!


----------



## sweethavenarts (Nov 4, 2013)

In case anyone else is watching this thread..
My brother contacted the original designer. He says. "The designer of the "BEER" stamp with the dropped and mirrored "R", when asked about duplicating the design, responded "All of the resin stamps we made I designed myself. I don't think these designs need to continue on since my husband and I are no longer making them and would appreciate if you would respect that." To that end I will not be dropping and mirroring letters to match their design, however I will happily put whatever text in whatever font, plain and simple, on any stamp you purchase."


----------

